# English Golden Retriever pup in Southeast



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Lakeshore Goldens uses a different method for elbows. Why? (https://www.lakeshoreenglishgoldens.com/)


***Probably non-passing elbows. 

Hips and elbows are done at the same time if you do OFA's. One way you can tell is at least one of the studs (I just looked at one) has elbows done through OFA - which means they did something different for their female. 

If either hips or elbows is missing, it means the owner opted not to show negative results. 



> The Carolina Country web site is confusing. They list the dogs' clearances, but they do not match k9data or OFA. It is almost misleading. Is this intentional? (https://www.carolinacountrygoldens.com/).


I only looked at the one dog - and it appears they did prelims right around 13 months. They did penn hip at the same time. 

They are treating these prelims as final clearances - which is dishonest. 

Prelims are viewed by 1 person for OFA. 

Finals are majority grade by 3 people for OFA .




> Hyatts' Goldens (https://www.hyattsgoldens.com/) has a litter planned for this summer. Cash is listed as the dad of the litter, but yet he is nowhere on the website, nor is there a link to information on him. Also, is this the breeder who had a litter stolen from an outbuilding?


I'm wondering if he's Cash from Carolina Country.

***I wouldn't go near any of these breeders, to be honest. I think you could get a nicer dog elsewhere. But if you are focused on european style goldens, it is going to limit you. There's a lot of people breeding backyard quality dogs and sales pitching them as a big deal. But the dogs themselves aren't that great to look at. Color isn't everything.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Tanglewood - they come recommended at a lot of places. And likely are better than the mishmash above....

But throwing this out there. 

If you are a US breeeder and presumably a member of GRCA.... you need to be doing OFA clearances. I'm under the impression that OFA is tougher on elbows. Grade 1 elbow dysplasia is not passing.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Elbow Dysplasia <= Scroll down to the comparision between OFA and BVA on elbows.

Also - OFA is a public database.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

AVA is in Australia. They no longer do hips or elbows... and fwiw my opinion is if one does OFA elbows on some dogs and sends to Australia for an outmoded clearance # on another-that there are OFA hips on-
prob. didn't pass OFA- and also, 
Grade 1 is dysplastic in any view... So Lakeview would be out in my book.
Carolina Country- Natalie has inadequate cardiac clearance, Windy has prelims only and inadequate cardiac, Ellie inadequate cardiac and out of date eyes, Sadie inadequate cardiac and out of date eyes and Cotton has NOT got OFA Excellent hips as it says on the site, her eyes are out of date, neither her sire nor dam have hip and elbow, her cardiac is not adequate and her PH results come nowhere close to OFA excellent in case the breeder thought they would 'translate' the PH results for a buyer... which they also took liberty to do with the stud dog 'Oakley' which very clearly says "Fair" on OFA yet they call it a good on their site...I am a 'one strike you are out ' person- lying on a website is inexcusable. 
Now I don't even want to finish looking at these breeders' dogs. When are we going to see a breeder of this type Golden actually get all their clearances and do things right? You can't care for a breed and make puppies with health probabilities.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

But yes it was Hyatt's who had a litter stolen. Puppies stolen from nursery in Monroe - Story | WJZY I would not wish that on anyone- but who raises puppies in an outbuilding?


----------



## RBrown (Jun 5, 2017)

When I Google Hyatts' Goldens, Training Canines comes up. After clicking on that web site, it looks like they raise pups for Hyatts Goldens, Carolina Country and a lab breeder (Circle D Farms). I am interested in therapy with my future pup. Is the training at Training Canines worth the price or would I be better off getting my own trainer? After the reviews above, I guess the training is a moot point.

Training Canines | Breeders


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wasn't sure but did think this breeder sold to a broker- which Kimberly absolutely is- you should probably look at the various rip off report pages, etc. because I am pretty sure I remember her being reported on in one of them. Her last name starts w P but I am not sure what it is...something like Pascotti. Breeders who sell their puppies to brokers are not good breeders. 
As far as Golden breeders go this area of NC is a hotbed of brokered 'trained' puppies. ... If this is the area of NC you live in.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> Carolina Country- Natalie has inadequate cardiac clearance, Windy has prelims only and inadequate cardiac, Ellie inadequate cardiac and out of date eyes, Sadie inadequate cardiac and out of date eyes and Cotton has NOT got OFA Excellent hips as it says on the site, her eyes are out of date, neither her sire nor dam have hip and elbow, her cardiac is not adequate and her PH results come nowhere close to OFA excellent in case the breeder thought they would 'translate' the PH results for a buyer... which they also took liberty to do with the stud dog 'Oakley' which very clearly says "Fair" on OFA yet they call it a good on their site...
> 
> I was mistaken on the eye dates on these dogs- my only excuse for the error is that I was going back and forth between k9data and OFA's site. K9data is not up to date on these dogs. The eyes have been examined and are good until August 2017.m I have been made aware by this breeder that she has changed her website to reflect what is on OFA's site as to clearances on Oakley.


----------

